# Flow sensor shut off valve?



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm looking for a flow actuated emergency shut off valve. I see that they are available though 1", but I need 3".


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

What is the application?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Whole house flood protection (really big house).


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

I don't know Plumbus. How much water would have to go through a 3" line to warrant it shutting down. You could have a wide open 3/4" line. Would that actuate it? Would it make more sense to have several smaller ones on the branch lines for more realistic protection?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Letterrip said:


> I don't know Plumbus. How much water would have to go through a 3" line to warrant it shutting down. You could have a wide open 3/4" line. Would that actuate it? Would it make more sense to have several smaller ones on the branch lines for more realistic protection?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It would make more sense. We tried to sell a system where a 3" solenoid valve would be activated by multiple sensors spread around the building, but they wouldn't go for it. Having ascertained that flood stop valves are available in sizes up to 1", I'm just going through the motions at this point. My investigative time is free to them. However, when they do say yes to something, they pay dearly.:thumbup:


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Look into watts ACV valve works with a signal source. Most of the applications I have seen is where a big RP has to be installed in a room where there is a potential of flooding the area. Works off of a flow switch in the drain of the RP.


----------



## kwikproplumb (May 27, 2016)

Plumbus said:


> I'm looking for a flow actuated emergency shut off valve. I see that they are available though 1", but I need 3".


Sounds good idea .. could you please tell where did you find that 1?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

kwikproplumb said:


> Sounds good idea .. could you please tell where did you find that 1?


They're available at Walmart


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

kwikproplumb said:


> Sounds good idea .. could you please tell where did you find that 1?


Do a google search. A number of manufacturers make them. Or, ask at your supply house.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

https://www.grainger.com/category/w...alves/plumbing-valves/plumbing/ecatalog/N-ri0

https://www.grainger.com/category/water-detection-and-shut-off-systems/shut-off-valves/plumbing-valves/plumbing/ecatalog/N-ri0#nav=%2Fcategory%2Fwater-detection-and-shut-off-systems%2Fshut-off-valves%2Fplumbing-valves%2Fplumbing%2Fecatalog%2FN-ri0Z1z13964


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Feb 22, 2014)

Cla-Val could set you up a valve to shut down if the flow gets too high.


----------

